# GP40, KD's, AirWire & 2k2



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure wish A-C hadn't glued everything together, but I got her done anyway, with the exception of changing the headlights to LED's. 









































Here's what I was attempting to replicate: 
http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=175266&nseq=20


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Jim. Great weathering.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice work Jim! 

Which Kadee did you use? It is a much neater installation than my 1787s. 

I was unable to get the pilots off to remove the return spring bracket.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Norton on 07/13/2008 4:10 PM 
Nice work Jim! 
Which Kadee did you use? It is a much neater installation than my 1787s. 
I was unable to get the pilots off to remove the return spring bracket. 


I used the 820's with a lot of carving on the box and coupler to allow for reverse 1600 curves in my layout. I couldn't get the pilots off either, that's why I decided to cut out the centering spring support to get access to the A-C coupler support.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: GP40, KD's, AirWire & 2k2*

I had to cut up alittle to get my 789 at the right heigth.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim nice installation. 
You may have answered a query I have about the Airwire antenae. Is it ok to have it a little off the absolute vertical? 
Rod


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 08/09/2008 3:20 PM
Jim nice installation. 
You may have answered a query I have about the Airwire antenae. Is it ok to have it a little off the absolute vertical? 
Rod



Rod, all of my installs have the antenae at approximately this angle and I get over 150 feet of control.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

That will do nicely. Thanks Jim. 
Rod


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: GP40, KD's, AirWire & 2k2*

Rod, I have one AW install that is horizontal, inside the tender, I still get great reception with it.


----------

